# Media Request for the Hull area



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I am a BBC radio journalist/presenter based in Hull. In September I am planning a series on infertility. I am about to become an egg donor myself and I would like to interview couples/experts in the field alongside my own audio diary.

On your (brilliant) website there are 'Hull Clinic' and 'Hull Bumps and Babies' boards. I would love to interview someone messaging here (who lives locally) who is going through infertility treatment. I would like to interview someone who finally fell pregnant and 'get their story' - they may be pregnant now or have had the baby recently or a few years ago.

*Also, a couple who have had a baby/are pregnant after receiving donor eggs??*
Preferably I would like interviewees based in East Yorkshire or Northern Lincolnshire (Hull, S****horpe, Grimsby) - but I wouldn't rule out travelling further afield.

I wonder if you may be able to help put me in contact with such people as soon as possible? I plan to record during late August/early September - I would visit them at their convenience and the process would take no longer than approx one hour. This is a personal journey for me too and I guarantee sensitivity throughout.


----------

